
An Open Source Pipelined FFT Generator - matt_d
http://zipcpu.com/dsp/2018/10/02/fft.html
======
zipcpu
@matt_d: Thanks for the cross-post!

~~~
CamperBob2
Just to make sure I understand -- the _output_ of the coregen is GPL-
encumbered?

~~~
zipcpu
Yes, the GPLv3 license is applied to both the core generator and the generated
code.

Copyleft is quite appropriate for simulations: they are all software, and the
user is not likely to "convey" that software to another. Even if he chose to
do so, Verilator is open source so this is both possible and quite
appropriate. Hence the copyleft is appropriate.

Copyleft also works nicely for students, for whom the design is not "conveyed"
outside of the university or the sponsor paying for the work.

The copyleft also allows you to convey it to another in source code form. Here
again, there is no problem.

Beyond that, let me say that if the terms are not sufficient for you, or if
you would rather it be released under a different license, I would be happy to
engage in a negotiation off-line with any business who would want it released
to them or others under a different license.

~~~
CamperBob2
The problem, of course, is that you're competing against actual free-as-in-
beer code generated by the vendor's IP coregen tools.

By itself, free-as-in-speech doesn't do me any good, but free-as-in-beer does.

Still a very nice article, well-written with lots of educational value!

